# Bushman's Nek



## osloboso (Oct 5, 2015)

Has anyone received a request to switch their chalet unit to a self-catering unit?  I go an email from Trafalgar Holiday Resorts.  They indicate the chalet units will be 'mothba''" or rented out on a permanent basis.  Does this sound right?  I'd appreciate any responses.


----------



## tesstug01 (May 25, 2016)

We also received this same notice.  The notice stated we would be moved to another unit - is this what you were told?  I wrote to them and was advised they would pay 4,000 rand to us to get us out of the property.  The paperwork that was sent asked for bank account numbers, and we are hesitant to do this.  Let us know what you have done.


----------



## osloboso (Aug 29, 2016)

I have no done anything yet.  It still sounds sttange. Have you done anything?

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## osloboso (Aug 29, 2016)

They offered to switch me to a similar unit but still smell s fishy

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------

